# anyone selling one



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

either silver or black with as much kit as possible?
foz


----------



## jamesclayton (Aug 2, 2002)

My Brother is selling his (last time I spoke with him anyway) ... I'll give him a ring and see what he says ...

jimBo


----------



## jamesclayton (Aug 2, 2002)

Foz, just got off the blower;

Its a 2000 S3 180 with ~10k black with black leather Bose and Multi CD. It s an import but full UK spec.

Hes looking for 18k5 ... anygood ?
If so I'll drop you his details ....

jimBo


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

whats he changing up to, a TT 

when registered in 2000? what plate?



> Its a 2000 S3 180 with ~10k black with black leather Bose and Multi CD. It s an import but full UK spec.


S3 180 whats that or is it a typo?

18.5 is a bit steep methinks, especially for an import :-/


----------



## jamesclayton (Aug 2, 2002)

Hi Foz,

He's changing for a more family friendly car : - he now has a one year old and another due early next year - proper baby factory hes got going there 

The plate is an X I believe.

The 180 is BHP; just passing info on - I wasn't aware there were the two types of S3 like the TT (180 BHP and 225 BHP) ... but thats what he says ... ???

As for price I'm not really in a position to negotiate .. all I can suggest is to make him an offer.

jimBo


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

If you could pass on his e mail addy please


----------



## jamesclayton (Aug 2, 2002)

Foz,

You have a private msg.

jimBo


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2003)

Selling mine but won't be avaliable till late Feb (TT comes on March 1st)
Can supply details if you have any int.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Erm...there aren't two types of S3.

The only A3 car with 180bhp is the T sport quattro.

Unless I'm mistaken, which doesnt happen very often


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

there isnt 2 types of s3.

early 210 or later 225 brake... thats it.

i did contemplate selling mine, and getting a new one with more toys like sat nav and tv screen.... but the offer would have to be good,

there isnt another S3 like mine.. its a one off.


----------

